# FLASH PLAYER pour mac 10.5.8



## Claire leroux (16 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir
Je cherche inlassablement à charger FLASH PLAYER]sur mon Mac book Pro 10.5.8.
 car impossible de lire les videos  sur internet et You tube
Hors  la dernière version que j'ai chargé plusieurs fois "plante" à chaque fois!! Plusieur fois que j'essaie, toujours même schéma. 
Que puis je faire? merci 
Claire


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2013)

Et pourquoi tu ne passes pas à snow 10.6 ?
Ton mac est tout à fait apte à le recevoir et flash est à jour sur cette version, de plus elle est largement moins obsolète et les maj sécurité et java sont à jour également.




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2013)

Claire leroux a dit:


> Hors  la *dernière *version que j'ai chargé plusieurs fois "plante" à chaque fois!! Plusieur fois que j'essaie, toujours même schéma.
> Que puis je faire? merci
> Claire


normal si c'est FP 11
incompatible 

le dernier flashplayer pour leopard est categorie 10.3
pas categorie 11

et sinon il y a une vieille combine pour "berner les sites" (pas tous)

faire croire que FP11 est installé alors que c'est un 10.3

ilfaut
bien desinstaller les FP qui trainent
(avec desinstalleurs d'adobe)
et mettre un FP  legerement modifié

http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/g5-ppc-flash-shockwave-1111032.html


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2013)

Du PPC pour une MacBook Pro ça va pas le faire trop bien. 

Dernière version pour Mac OS X 10.5.8 est la 10.3.183.90

On la trouve ici : Archived Flash Player versions


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2013)

je sais bien qu'à l'origine cette bidouille etait prévue pour ppc
mais  possible que ca marche pour des macintel pas en snow et suivants(qui eux passent par FP11)


----------



## Invité (17 Octobre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et pourquoi tu ne passes pas à snow 10.6 ?
> Ton mac est tout à fait apte à le recevoir et flash est à jour sur cette version, de plus elle est largement moins obsolète et les maj sécurité et java sont à jour également.



Surtout pour le prix que ça coûte !!! : Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard - Apple Store (France)


----------

